# Cummins cuts out on me



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I have an 03 cummins and when im going down the road it just cuts out with no warning at all more so when you let off like going down hill or at a stop sign. It almost seems like it just runs out of fuel but other then that it runs great. What could this be and how would i tell? Thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Key on/off 3 times leave on 3rd time. Look for code in odometer. I'm thinking fuel pump going south on you.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

fuel filter could be clogged as well.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Fuel solenoid?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ALWAYS keep a spare fuel filter in the truck, it happens all the time. Not saying thats your problem but check easiest first. you have an 03, do you have a smarty tuner? if so it doubles as a code reader.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

He's cutting out at no load/throttle probably not a fuel filter


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1398567 said:


> He's cutting out at no load/throttle probably not a fuel filter


i know, i said it might not be the problem, but every diesel guy should have a spare fuel filter in the truck, as they can go bad at random, has happened to me twice.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

probally you lift pump,,,,common problem on certain year dodges. do a search on this. should fine what years were affected. theres a few different fixes for it as well,,not cheap either


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1398683 said:


> probally you lift pump,,,,common problem on certain year dodges. not cheap either


True except for the expensive part. Here's a brand new stock style LP for $159

http://www.genosgarage.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PUMP_FPD4089602

This is assuming you still have this style pump and it's actually the problem. If it's in the tank, it will be a tougher fix. Dodge put new pumps in the tanks under warranty.

I have a FASS 95 titanium series pump on my truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,i thought they were more saltly then that. i had an article in my diesel mag about that. they opted to go the fass/air dog route. thats the salty route lol


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

dieselss;1398704 said:


> ok,,i thought they were more saltly then that. i had an article in my diesel mag about that. they opted to go the fass/air dog route. thats the salty route lol


Only way to go


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

The raptor is not a bad choice either. Lifetime warranty as well. Much cheaper than a fass system


----------



## dirtyscag (Jan 15, 2011)

I changed the filter and still kept doing it any sure way to test the lp


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

check this website out dirty 
http://forums.dieselpowermag.com/70...-w-cummins-59l-fuel-system-problem/index.html


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dirtyscag;1399386 said:


> I changed the filter and still kept doing it any sure way to test the lp


Key on/off 3 times leave on 3rd time. Look for code in odometer.

Have we done this yet???


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Lift pump going south... But yes check fuel pressure and the stock replacement part isnt always the best way to go. Got the same one from genos, first was dead outa the box second one lasted a year. Now all my trucks have airdogs


----------

